# Does anyone have a Jack Russell bitch they want to breed from?



## Partyanimals (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi,
I live in Droitwich, Worcestershire and have a handsome rough coated brown and white Jack Russell dog called Basil. He is lovely natured and great with my two young kids. I really want a puppy from him and am looking for somebody who has a nice natured JRT bitch who wants a litter. I don't want a stud fee - just a pup. Basil is nearly seven years old so his possibility of breeding is getting less likely. Can anybody help me please?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

I think you might wish to look at the wider implications of using your dog at stud.

Other than having a pup for yourself what would be the purpose of the litter?

Without some good reason for breeding like pups needed for working homes or to maintain and improve valuable bloodlines breeding will only be adding to the overpopulation of dogs.

Some things to consider here: Should I offer my dog at Stud?


----------



## Partyanimals (Jan 7, 2008)

Do you not think that some people might just want a dog for a pet? I have had dogs in the family ever since I was born and to me by far the most important trait for any dog is its nature. Who cares about improving bloodlines (apart from those minority of dog owners who are into showing of course). Personally I wouldn't care if the dog had two heads and five legs as long as it was good with my kids. And as for the unwanted dog issue - why would the owner of the bitch go to the lengths of contacting me and arranging the mating unless they really wanted a litter? Would they then go and put the puppies in a sack and take them to the nearest canal? I think not. Basil is not, and never will be a stud dog. He is a pet and part of the family. One litter will be it. Please don't lecture me as all I want to do is carry on the line of a very loved pet.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Can I just add that once Basil has mated a bitch his temprement may change - he may go from loving, adorable Basil to sex crazed teenager mode Basil - something else to think about too 
Most dog owners do care about good health etc - its not all about improving bloodlines it comes as a whole package for me - so the health tests are important - its ok saying you dont care if it has 2 heads or 5 legs as long as its good with your kids but health should come into it too - for the dogs sake - a healthy good natured dog is what I want. Basil is nearly 7 years old - most people wouldnt use an unproven dog of that age - he may already be infertile.


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

Debbie said:


> Can I just add that once Basil has mated a bitch his temprement may change - he may go from loving, adorable Basil to sex crazed teenager mode Basil - something else to think about too
> Most dog owners do care about good health etc - its not all about improving bloodlines it comes as a whole package for me - so the health tests are important - its ok saying you dont care if it has 2 heads or 5 legs as long as its good with your kids but health should come into it too - for the dogs sake - a healthy good natured dog is what I want. Basil is nearly 7 years old - most people wouldnt use an unproven dog of that age - he may already be infertile.


Well for me if you dont care if it has 2 heads 5 legs etc why not take a rescue??
Our local pound has lots of pups which were from "just one litter"

Who is to say that the bitch will be compatable for your dog and you will get a mini Basil?They may turn out like the bitch's parents, so you wont have a mini Basil and they may not have the temperment you desire,that too might be passed down by un-known gran-parents.



> a healthy good natured dog is what I want
> 
> 
> > My friend brought a pup from "healthy" working JR parents.At 6 months old his hip had broken due to a hereditary condition his parents carried, but didnt directly suffer from.
> ...


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Yes and if you read some of my posts Denny you will see I totally agree with all health tests etc....I am just trying to point out whats important ie health...which includes the relevant tests being done prior to breeding ...but also some education on the breed and the ancestors of the dogs you are planning on breeding.


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

Debbie said:


> Yes and if you read some of my posts Denny you will see I totally agree with all health tests etc....I am just trying to point out whats important ie health...which includes the relevant tests being done prior to breeding ...but also some education on the breed and the ancestors of the dogs you are planning on breeding.


 please explain as im a little confused??

I was using your post as i thought what you said was spot on but am tired (late night early morning) and not sure what you are saying now??


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

LOL oppsss I didnt know why you were using my post - so I just clariffied a bit more how strongly I feel about good breeding and health tests - was just trying to back up both our posts on how important these things are.... Get some sleep hun


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

Debbie said:


> LOL oppsss I didnt know why you were using my post - so I just clariffied a bit more how strongly I feel about good breeding and health tests - was just trying to back up both our posts on how important these things are.... Get some sleep hun


 Sorry , I should have written underneath first great post 

Off for sleep now thank you 

Mel


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Night night - those pups will tire you out


----------



## hammy hamster (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi, Good idea. 
I wanted a dog puppy (son of George) sired by George. Good company for each other. You sort of have a feel for what kind of temperament you're going to get, by doing things that way.

Though I think we may have left it too late now as he's 11 and not likely to be as potent in the puppy making department as once he was.

So if you're going to do it. Go for it. This is a good place as any to start making enquiries.

Good luck xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

hammy hamster said:


> Hi, Good idea.
> I wanted a dog puppy (son of George) sired by George. Good company for each other. You sort of have a feel for what kind of temperament you're going to get, by doing things that way.
> 
> Though I think we may have left it too late now as he's 11 and not likely to be as potent in the puppy making department as once he was.
> ...


What you have to remember is that either parent has only half the genetic input into the puppies and the resulting pups are as unlikely to be just like Mum or Dad as our own children are.

they inherit the characteristics of many ancestors and unless you know a lot about these the traits coming through may well be not what you might expect or want.

If you look at my website you will see my girls, my latest pup is nothing like any of mine. the nearest I can think of in looks is that she is a lot like her Fathers Mum. Character wise she is nothing like her Mum, but a fair bit like grandmother on Mums side.

I know the bitch side of the pedigree really well for 6 generations yet am still surprised at the results, but they are still what I would expect in the given parameters of the breed standard.


----------



## hammy hamster (Dec 22, 2007)

Your probably right. But I know my dog will bite you!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

hammy hamster said:


> Your probably right. But I know my dog will bite you!


What he hasn't had he won't miss


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Cant belive what i have read today from partyanimal, there are hundreds of dogs in rescue who would love a home and this person wants a to mate her dog because it has a nice temperament well so has my dog but he still got the chop, and how do they know that the owner of the bitch isnt doing it for the money sorry but have to say this grow up partyanimal take a look in the local dogs homes am sure there is a lovely little jack russell there needing a home who has just the right tempermant for a family sorry about spouting off but this has made me so mad


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

I wont comment on the breeding argument as i know nothing about breeding- but i have to agree with rescuing!!!
All my cats (apart from the 2 siamese) and my dog came from rescue. They are all great and needed our home and love. There is nothing more rewarding than taking in an unwanted pet. The rescue centres will test their temperament and you can get a nice natured puppy / dog from them just like the one you have. My Sam is an angel and im glad to give him a loving home now 

Why make more when there are SOOO many desperate for a home?


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

Lisa M said:


> I wont comment on the breeding argument as i know nothing about breeding- but i have to agree with rescuing!!!
> All my cats (apart from the 2 siamese) and my dog came from rescue. They are all great and needed our home and love. There is nothing more rewarding than taking in an unwanted pet. The rescue centres will test their temperament and you can get a nice natured puppy / dog from them just like the one you have. My Sam is an angel and im glad to give him a loving home now
> 
> Why make more when there are SOOO many desperate for a home?


Exactly what I keep saying.

The only excuse to breed when we have rescue centres bulging at the seems is for breed improvement and to maintain breeds by breeding from the best selected (for health temperametn adn breed type) individuals, and for dogs for specific working purposes.

Dogs should not be bred from simply because they can reproduce.


----------



## deanna1688 (Jun 16, 2012)

yes i am looking to breed my jack russell oh but she isnt just jackruslle she is also part chihuahua but she looks more jack russell she 2 years and 3 months old looking for any small dog really just not a big breed and oh i am willing to give you first pick on the puppys what ever one you want  oh and 
 i dont care what you one people say i want to breed her sshe is my dog so get over it


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

deanna1688 said:


> yes i am looking to breed my jack russell oh but she isnt just jackruslle she is also part chihuahua but she looks more jack russell she 2 years and 3 months old looking for any small dog really just not a big breed and oh i am willing to give you first pick on the puppys what ever one you want  oh and
> i dont care what you one people say i want to breed her sshe is my dog so get over it


Extremely rude first post and unlikely to get you any real advice, since you have made up your mind that the world needs more mongrels and you are not bothered about putting your dog's life at risk, because she is your property to do as you like with.

This thread is over four years old. I suggest you start your own.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

trolls out again


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

The original poster posted this 4 yrs ago, doubt deanna1688 that the offer is still there. 
May I suggest you take a step back and do some serious reading about breeding before you attempt any mating as its not always a straight forward affair and the risk of losing both your girl and a full litter is very real. Would you still go ahead knowing that following a mating she could be dead 9 weeks later?

I have almost lost a bitch and have lost a full litter and that's with all the planning and health checks going, its not a nice feeling, its not a nice experience.


----------

